# AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?



## Swissjustme (4. März 2012)

*AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

*Update: Fake
http://ht4u.net/news/25227_geruechte_um_amd_tenerife-gpu_stellen_eine_falschmeldung_dar/

*Auf rage3D wurde eine Folie geleakt, die zum Ersten Mal Infos über die neue High-End Grafikkarte der kommenden Generation preisgibt. Dabei handelt es sich um Tenerife, auf Deutsch Teneriffa, bei der es sich um die grösste Kanarische Insel handelt. Die neue Generation heisst demnach nicht Sea Islands, wie auf einer älteren AMD-Folie behauptet wurde, sondern Canary Islands, das mehrmals von Charlie richtiggestellt wurde. Bei Sea Islands dürfte es sich bloss um einen Platzhalter handeln. 
Laut dieser Folie wird die GCN-Architektur verbessert. AMD nennt sie GCN 2.0.

Es wird weiterhin auf 3GB GDDR5 gesetzt, die über ein 384-Bit Speicherinterface angebunden werden. 
Die [theoretische] Rechenleistung soll bei mehr als 1.2x über der der HD 7970 liegen. (HD 7970: 3.789 GFLOPs)

Wann die Karte genau erscheinen soll ist unbekannt. 

Folie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine bescheidene Meinung:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass AMD mit GCN 2.0 das Shaderauslastungsproblem lösen wird. Wie wir alle wissen profitiert die HD 7970 kaum von den zusätzlichen Shadern im Vergleich zur HD 7950. So besitzt die HD 7970 ~15% mehr Shader, performt aber im Durchschnitt nur 5% schneller als die HD 7950 bei gleichem Takt. Neben der 20% höheren Rechenleistung könnte also auch die "Gaming"-Effizienz gesteigert werden. 
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 13) - ComputerBase
Ich rechne damit, dass diese neue Highend-Serie dieses Jahr erscheint; möglicherweise nach GK110 im Herbst oder Winter. Allerdings sinkt so die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer HD 7900 (Tahiti XTX) mit höherem Takt als die HD 7970.



Quelle: Rage3D Discussion Area - View Single Post - Radeon 8000 series in 2012?

Da die Folie nicht direkt von AMD stammt und auch nicht als Orginal bestätigt wurde, ist diese Meldung mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

solchen folien kann man meist nicht glauben. es heisst immer doppelt so schnell oder drei mal so schnell und am ende kommen wirklich nur par prozent raus.


----------



## Swissjustme (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> solchen folien kann man meist nicht glauben. es heisst immer doppelt so schnell oder drei mal so schnell und am ende kommen wirklich nur par prozent raus.


 Hier ist aber nur von 20% die Rede. Das schafft man auch mit einer HD 7970, indem man sie um 200 MHz übertaktet.

Die Rechenleistung kann man ausrechnen. Daher kann man hier sowieso nicht übertreiben. Laut AMD hat Tenerife 4.5T-Flops und das wären etwa 20%.


> As of March 2012, AMD next-generation enthusiast GPU ("Tenerife") has been calculated at over 4.50 TeraFLOPS (single precision FP operations) raw processing power.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

20% ist für meinen Geschmack zu wenig beschönt, als dass es von einem Marketing-Heini kommen soll...


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Entweder ist das die ominöse Tahiti XTX, eben mit 20% OC bzw. 1,1Ghz und eigenem Namen, oder die nächste Generation wird ein ebensolcher "Aufguss" wie Cayman...

Welcher Marketingfuzi würde den Nachfolger so bedeutend mit 20% mehr Rechenleistung ankündigen? 
Vermutlich wäre die Karte dann immernoch langsamer als GK110


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

@ Lil Phil: Naja, in der Folie steht:
More Than 1.2x the Compute Power of AMD Radeon TM HD7970 GPU...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Entweder ist das die ominöse Tahiti XTX, eben mit 20% OC bzw. 1,1Ghz und eigenem Namen, oder die nächste Generation wird ein ebensolcher "Aufguss" wie Cayman...
> 
> Welcher Marketingfuzi würde den Nachfolger so bedeutend mit 20% mehr Rechenleistung ankündigen?
> Vermutlich wäre die Karte dann immernoch langsamer als GK110


 
Ach so du weiß also schon wie viel power die neuen Nv Karten haben -.-


----------



## GTA 3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Die 7000 Reihe ist nicht mal komplett auf dem Markt, schon kommen Infos zur 8000 Reihe...
Hats AMD wirklich so eilig ?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

AMDs PR Leute vertraue ich schon lange nicht mehr, und deren Folien schon gar nicht...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hats AMD wirklich so eilig ?!


 
Naja, wenn sie jetzt ihren Vorsprung weiter Ausbauen, wird es Nvidia schwer haben!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Bei AMD ist halt alles ein bisschen anders...

CPUs sind eher schlecht als Recht
GPUs sind echt super und bitte gute ( bis sehr gute) Qualität
APUs sind so Misch aus beiden ^^ Gute GPU Power, Schlecht CPU Leistung 

Wenn AMD noch an dem Treibern Arbeite wird sie Nächste GPU auch wieder eine AMD karte ^^


----------



## Allwisser (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Meinung:
> Ich gehe davon aus,


 

bitte nicht so unterwürfig formulieren...da wird mir ganz komisch

meine meinung bäm bäm bäm bäm bäm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so muss das.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Wers glaubt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

Nice sag ich nur 
Bin ma gespannt was daraus wird ^^

Achja und was habt ihr eig immer gegen die Treiber ? Der 12.2 ist doch echt genial...


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nice sag ich nur
> Bin ma gespannt was daraus wird ^^
> 
> Achja und was habt ihr eig immer gegen die Treiber ? Der 12.2 ist doch echt genial...


Nur weil er bei dir funktioniert, heißt das nicht, dass er nicht bei tausenden anderen Probleme macht... 
Das ist wirklich eine enorm enge Sicht auf die Dinge.

AMD Treibre funktionieren meist wunderbar mit modernen Karten und Modernen spielen. Aber es gibt einfach zu vilee Fälle wo sie GAR NICHT (also nicht langsam oder mit Bugs, sondern GAR NICHT gehen)
Die AMD Treiber haben enorme Probleme mit älteren Spielen (Counterstrike, Dungeon Keeper 2 usw)
Die Treiber für IGPs sind einfach nur bescheiden: Unter Windows XP hat man damit mehr BSODs als unter Win 98 wenn man zu oft STRG+ALT+ENTF drückt. Und das obwohl der 12.2er laut dir "genial" ist. Manchmal kommt der BSOD bevor WIndows rebootet hat, einzig bleibt dann im Abgesicherten Modus alles neu zu installieren und die letzten stabilen Treiber (10.4) drauf zu machen. Über performance darf man dann nicht mehr nachdenken...
Zumal die 2D beschleunigung beschi**en ist, so wie auch die beschleunigung von Flashvideos oder Stream (wirklich? Geruckel nach einiger Zeit bei 360,480,720 sowie 1080p).
Und: wer sich eine AMD IGP (etwa Llano/Fusion) für den HTPC zulegt, sollte da auch bescheid wissen, dass viele Dinge extrem Buggy sind und etwa der BluRay 3D Support quasi nicht vorhanden und es ruckelt.

@Topic:
Das ganze wäre dann wohl weniger ein CGN 2.0 sondern einfach CGN mit mehr Einheiten/Shader. Man ist ja noch lange nicht am Limit des 28nm Prozess Budgets. Wobei wie viele schon geschrieben haben: 20% mehr ist eigentlich recht wenig und ist mit übertakten auch möglich.
Ein "Shaderproblem" habe ich noch nirgends gesehen, 20% mehr Performance kann man oft nicht ausspielen, wenn die CPU blockiert (oder andere Faktoren). Wenn dann liegts (mal wieder) am Treiber.

Völlig "umsonst" ist die News ja nicht, denn ein ähnliches stück Hardware hat AMD SICHER(!) in der Hinterhand. Nvidia wird seine Grafikkartenserie erst Releasen wenn sie 1. genug produzieren können und 2. die 7870 deutlich schlagen können. Und dagegen muss AMD vorbereitet sein. Mit zurückgehaltenen Treibertweaks, Chips mit mehr Hardwareeinheiten etc. Immerhin hat man als erste Firma bereits Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Prozess. 
Da dieser noch besser wird kann man sicher davon ausgehen, dass man ihn mit Erfahrung über den Prozess, die völlig neue CGN Architektur sowie eben der verbesserten Treiber seit Release, dass AMD nachlegen wird. Erfahrungsgemäß mit einem größeren Die mit mehr Einheiten.
Was man sich NICHT erwarten darf, sind große Änderungen/korrekturen in der Architektur. Dazu sind heutige Architekturen einfach zu komplex, dass das so schnell ginge.
Sowas dauert ja immer mindestens 1.5 - 2 Jahre. Man bedenke, dass HD2xxx,3xxx,4xxx und 5xxx eigentlich auf derselben Architektur aufbauen und man trotzdem oft nur die Einheiten verdoppelt hat aber nichts "revolutionäres" brachte. Die größte Änderung war von der HD 3xxx auf die HD 4xxx, als man den "Ring Bus", den man bei Einführung der HD 2xxx Serie stolz präsentierte, doch nicht mehr verwendete, weil er bremste.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Bis jetzt hat jeder Treiber super funktioniert von daher!
Wenn es Leute gibt, die auch einfach mal die Treiber über die alten drüber bügeln, dann sind diese selbst Schuld wenn sie Probleme haben. 

@ Topic

20% sind aber bisschen Mager finde ich! Mal abwarten den es ist ja noch ordentlich Zeit ^^


----------



## Kyrodar (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat jeder Treiber super funktioniert von daher!
> Wenn es Leute gibt, die auch einfach mal die Treiber über die alten drüber bügeln, dann sind diese selbst Schuld wenn sie Probleme haben.
> 
> @ Topic
> ...


 
Ich mach das seit Jahren nicht anders und hatte nie Probleme, es sei denn es gab mal ein generelles Problem mit irgendeiner Treiberversion.
Warum sollte ich auch vorher deinstallieren und dann nochmal mit CCleaner das Glätteisen ansetzen? Is' doch unnötige Arbeit.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich mach das seit Jahren nicht anders und hatte nie Probleme, es sei denn es gab mal ein generelles Problem mit irgendeiner Treiberversion.
> Warum sollte ich auch vorher deinstallieren und dann nochmal mit CCleaner das Glätteisen ansetzen? Is' doch unnötige Arbeit.



Weil die Treiber in die Registry eingetragen werden und wenn man einfach einen neuen drüber bügelt kann es vorkommen das der neue Treiber eine alte DLL in der Registry ausliest und dann gibt es Komplikationen!
Ist wie wenn du z.B. 3x einen Donut hast! 2 sind alt und einer ist neu! Was passiert wohl wenn du einen alten essen tust ?  Damit will ich sagen: Um so mehr man drüber bügelt, um so mehr ist die Chance das man Probleme hat...

Aber jetzt genug des OT!

@ schneevernichter

Das Posting ist ja sehr interessant... Sowas würd ich sein lassen den dafür wirst du noch Punkte bekommen..


----------



## Kyrodar (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Du hättest mir das nicht... "erklären" müssen... Im Regelfall passiert rein gar nichts. Die Zeiten, wo man sowas unbedingt machen sollte, sind schon seit Ewigkeiten vorbei.


----------



## Spartan117CH (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Triceratops schrieb:


> AMDs PR Leute vertraue ich schon lange nicht mehr, und deren Folien schon gar nicht...


 
Hehe  welchen PR Leuten vetraust du den?


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Eben nicht! 
Wiso sollte es auch so sein ? Die Treiber werden trotzdem in die Registry geschrieben das ändern in der Zeit nichts!

Aber gut wenn du zufrieden bist ok! Aber wenn mand a simmer schön deinstalliert etc. hat man viel weniger Probleme als so und das ist Tatsache und wird auch jeder andere der sich damit auskennt auch so sagen!


----------



## derP4computer (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber wenn mand a simmer schön deinstalliert etc. hat man viel weniger Probleme als so und das ist Tatsache und wird auch jeder andere der sich damit auskennt *auch so sagen!*


 Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## xdevilx (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

komischerweise gibts auf meinem notebook mit amd grafik immer treiberprobleme selbst jetzt mit der win8 prev und dem  extratreiber , finds n bissl witzlos langsam


----------



## Gamersware (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Lies mal das hier, Deinstallieren oder Updaten? Ein versteckter Schalter : Bug oder Feature? AMDs Catalyst erkennt eigene Treiber nicht
Jumper glänzt hier wieder mit besonderem wissen... 
DLL's werden aufgerufen, und wenn durch update verweist--> "vermüllt höchstens das system mit Datenleichen" schlimm ist was anderes...


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich habe schon seit ich einen Rechner habe AMD Karten und ich weiß ja wohl wie man die Treiber installieren muss das man keine Probleme hat 
Komisch alle klagen immer von Treiberproblemen... Ein par Posts weiter vorne kann man meinen Beitrag lesen warum...

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Treibern von AMD!


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Bin auch seit 2 Jahren AMD user und damit sehr zufrieden. Seitdem AMD da mit im Boot sitzt, ist alles schon besser, vorher gab es wirklich mal Treiber Probleme, aber heute hatte ich noch welche mit meiner Karte. Für mich gibt es keinen Besseren Hersteller, denn beide Bauen Grafikkarten und beide wollen viel gewinn machen. AMD ist mir im moment einfach nur Sympatischer, weil die einfach mehr Raus holen bei weniger Verbrauch, kann sich aber auch alles ändern. Wird man sehen. Ich bin aber kein anhänger oder Fanboy, dafür hatte ich meine 2 8800GTS zu lange, mit denen ich auch bis zum Ende sehr zufrieden war. 

Aber mal zurück zum Thema. Entweder ist es Canary Island oder nicht. Meine vermutung dazu ist einfach, es handelt sich dabei schlicht um den Tahiti XTX der noch kommen soll. In der GCN Architektur sag ich jetzt mal, steckt sehr viel Potenzial drin. Da können die sehr viel noch dran machen im Vergleich zur vorherigen. Wartet man einfach ab was kommt, aber eines ist sicher es wird eine kommende Generation geben .


----------



## ViP94 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit AMD Treibern und wenn ein paar tausend welche haben, ist das immer noch ein winziger Prozentsatz.

@ Topic:
Das scheint mir doch sehr realistisch zu sein. Halt genauso wie von 58xx auf 69xx, oder?


----------



## geo (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

 immer diese Märchen vom schlechten Cathalyst 

Meißt sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner, oder gerade bei Notebooks, sind offt die Hersteller dieser Rüben dran schuld, dass ein standart Treiber nicht rund läuft 

Man kann heut zu Tage auch die AMD Treiber einfach drüber bügeln, ohne das es zu Problemen kommt, vor ein paar Jahren war das nicht ratsam.

Bin mal gespannt wieviel Wahrheit in diesem neuen Gerücht steckt


----------



## beren2707 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Rollora schrieb:


> AMD Treibre [sic!] funktionieren meist wunderbar mit modernen Karten und Modernen spielen. Aber es gibt einfach zu vilee [sic!] Fälle wo sie GAR NICHT (also nicht langsam oder mit Bugs, sondern GAR NICHT gehen)
> Die AMD Treiber haben enorme Probleme mit älteren Spielen (Counterstrike, Dungeon Keeper 2 usw)


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Habe momentan vier (!) ATI-Karten im Einsatz (Rage 128 Pro (Win 95), X800XT PE AGP (XP SP3), HD 3850 AGP (XP SP3) und HD 4850 (7 x64)), habe mit keiner einzigen irgendein Treiberproblem. Sämtliche Spiele laufen auf den Systemen, von Monkey Island bis Battlefield 3 null Treiberprobleme. In den letzten beiden Tagen habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, auf dem neuen System ältere Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen; jetzt laufen Perlen wie Metal Gear Solid 2, Max Payne 1+2, Beyond Good & Evil, Rayman 2, etc. absolut ohne Probleme; selbst Bildverbesserungen wie Adaptives Antialiasing sind nutzbar (getestet mit Catalyst 12.1). Daher kann ich deine Probleme nicht nachvollziehen, ausgerechnet das von dir genannte CS verrichtet im Übrigen auf allen Systemen seinen Dienst (sowohl die Variante aus der Half-Life Anthology ohne Steam als auch die Steam-Version; wobei der Rage bei beiden Versionen etwas die Puste ausgeht).



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Treiber für IGPs sind einfach nur bescheiden: Unter Windows XP hat man damit mehr BSODs als unter Win 98 wenn man zu oft STRG+ALT+ENTF drückt. Und das obwohl der 12.2er laut dir "genial" ist. Manchmal kommt der BSOD bevor WIndows rebootet hat, einzig bleibt dann im Abgesicherten Modus alles neu zu installieren und die letzten stabilen Treiber (10.4) drauf zu machen. Über performance darf man dann nicht mehr nachdenken...


Habe im Kreise meiner Familie vom Bruder bis zur Oma mehrere Rechner mit AMD-IGP (zumeist 4250) und XP-SP3 eingerichtet, Probleme mit BSODs gab es bislang keine. Selbst bei Blu-Rays wie Avatar gibts kein Geruckel, man kann darauf sogar Spiele wie Portal und Max Payne 2 problemlos und in relativ guter Qualität spielen (auch wenn das nicht die ursprüngliche Aufgabe der Rechner war).

BTT:
Interessant, die Mehrleistung sollte man erst mal abwarten; bei AMD bringen die Treiber ja auch noch ordentlich Leistung. Meine 4850 war zum Kaufzeitzpunkt auch einiges langsamer als eine 9800GT, mittlerweile ist sie i.d.R. schneller (ca. 10-15% Leistungsssteigerung durch den Treiber). Mir ist es recht, wenn die 8900 nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lässt; die aktuellen (bezahlbaren) Grafikkarten sind leider alle zu langsam für Crysis oder Battlefield mit SSAA in 1080p, daher wird bis dahin nicht aufgerüstet. Wozu auch, wenn Titel wie Skyrim in hohen Details durchgehend flüssig laufen und das auf einer Karte, die vor mittlerweile fast drei Jahren schlappe 78€ gekostet hat. Ein derartiges Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sucht man heute leider vergebens.


----------



## Memphys (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ein derartiges Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sucht man heute leider vergebens.



Man denke mal an den Abverkauf der HD 5850er vor ca. einem Jahr...

@topic:
Ich hätte mir mehr erwartet, zwischen 30 und 40%. 15-20% durch höheren Grundtakt und 15-20% durch Optimierungen...


----------



## Krabbat (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

eigenartig finde ich den ausdruck "schnellste grafikkarte der welt" (worlds fastest grafic card)
woher wollen die das denn wissen? geht praktisch nur, wenn die karte schnell erscheint, was nvidia bald raushaut können die ja nicht genau wissen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Krabbat schrieb:


> eigenartig finde ich den ausdruck "schnellste grafikkarte der welt" (worlds fastest grafic card)
> woher wollen die das denn wissen? geht praktisch nur, wenn die karte schnell erscheint, was nvidia bald raushaut können die ja nicht genau wissen


 Vill hat AMD Informanten in NV eingeschläust.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ach so du weiß also schon wie viel power die neuen Nv Karten haben -.-


Es ist nicht schwer das erahnen zu können. 



GTA 3 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Topic:
> Das ganze wäre dann wohl weniger ein CGN 2.0 sondern einfach CGN mit mehr Einheiten/Shader. Man ist ja noch lange nicht am Limit des 28nm Prozess Budgets. Wobei wie viele schon geschrieben haben: 20% mehr ist eigentlich recht wenig und ist mit übertakten auch möglich.
> ...


Die CPU ist kein Blocker, es spielen wie du selber gesagt hast andere Faktoren mit rein. Mit steigender Einheitenzahl wachsen die Verwaltungsaufgaben rasant an, der Rest des Designs wird schlechter skalieren, die Heuristik ist nicht gut genug, es gibt irgendwo Shader-Auslastungsprobleme usw. 

Zur HD2xxx,3xxx etc. Sache. Da gab es ein paar mehr Änderungen 
Ring-Bus kann auch nicht bremsen, sondern eine Crossbar ist einfach die schnellste Punkt zu Punkt-Verbindung. 

GCN 2.0 kann auch vielleicht viel weniger bedeuten, als man anfangs annimmt. 



Memphys schrieb:


> Man denke mal an den Abverkauf der HD 5850er vor ca. einem Jahr...
> 
> @topic:
> Ich hätte mir mehr erwartet, zwischen 30 und 40%. 15-20% durch höheren Grundtakt und 15-20% durch Optimierungen...


Ohne Die-Size und Release-Termin und genauer Produktbeschreibung können wir leider nicht einschätzen, ob das als Enttäuschend oder als sehr gut empfunden werden kann. 



Krabbat schrieb:


> eigenartig finde ich den ausdruck "schnellste grafikkarte der welt" (worlds fastest grafic card)
> woher wollen die das denn wissen? geht praktisch nur, wenn die karte schnell erscheint, was nvidia bald raushaut können die ja nicht genau wissen


Genau nicht, aber sie können eine gewisse Zeitspanne einschätzen. 

@* Swissjustme*
Wir sollten korrekterweise von einem Auslastungsproblem und keinem Shader-Problem reden. Die ALUs funktionieren perfekt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Mir kommt die Folie nicht besonders glaubhaft vor... Im Prinzip steht darauf nichts, was ich mir nicht auch schnell aus den Fingern hätte saugen können. Bevor das nicht noch aus weiteren unabhängigen Quellen bestätigt wird, halte ich das ganze eher für fake.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Mir kommt die Folie nicht besonders glaubhaft vor... Im Prinzip steht darauf nichts, was ich mir nicht auch schnell aus den Fingern hätte saugen können. Bevor das nicht noch aus weiteren unabhängigen Quellen bestätigt wird, halte ich das ganze eher für fake.


 Für mich klingt das auch sehr unglaubwürdig, vor allem was soll so ein Ding überhaupt korrekt darstellen? Die Informationen kommen viel zu früh für ein konkretes Produkt und wo man das überhaupt einsortieren könnte ist auch sehr schleierhaft.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich denke das es nur eine verbesserte HD 7970 sein wird da diese ja noch richtig Luft nach oben hat!


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat jeder Treiber super funktioniert von daher!
> Wenn es Leute gibt, die auch einfach mal die Treiber über die alten drüber bügeln, dann sind diese selbst Schuld wenn sie Probleme haben.
> 
> @ Topic
> ...


Da schon wieder: bei DIR funktionierts, bei hunderten Kombinationen aber nicht. Verstehst du das nicht? Oder bist du tatsächlich so engstirnig?

Ob das Windows jetzt neu aufgesetzt ist oder schon ein Treiber drauf ist ändret an diversen Problemen nichts: Wenn eine Funktion nicht vorhanden ist, ist sie nicht vorhanden.
Wenn du ein völlig neu auftesetztes WIndows mit dem aktuellen Treiber und dem 780G Chipsatz betreibst, wirst du BSODs en masse haben.
Der letzte als stabil bekannte Treiber in der Kombination ist der 10.4er, der 10.10er funktioniert auch, aber nur wenn man das CCC nicht mitstarten lässt.
Gibt ja nicht umsonst bei AMD und woanders Threads zu dem Thema die auf dieses Problem seit 2008 hinweisen und AMD ist sich des Problems auch bewusst, ändert aber nichts daran. So viel zu AMDs Treiber sind so super und man arbeitet hart daran...

Wenn du glaubst, nur weil bei dir was funktioniert, muss es auch bei anderen funktionieren...sorry einfach nur falsch.

Und zur Erfahrung: arbeite seit über 10 Jahren in der IT Industrie, Baue Systeme, Teste sie etc und hab davon bestimmt mehr Ahnung als die meisten hier und all das hilft trotzdem nichts, wenn der Treiber in einer bestimmten Kombination nunmal nicht funktionieren will


Krabbat schrieb:


> eigenartig finde ich den ausdruck "schnellste grafikkarte der welt" (worlds fastest grafic card)
> woher  wollen die das denn wissen? geht praktisch nur, wenn die karte schnell  erscheint, was nvidia bald raushaut können die ja nicht genau  wissen


 Orientiert an dem was zur Zeit der Folienpräsentation am Markt ist natürlich


Jan565 schrieb:


> Bin auch seit 2 Jahren AMD user und damit sehr  zufrieden. Seitdem AMD da mit im Boot sitzt, ist alles schon besser,  vorher gab es wirklich mal Treiber Probleme, aber heute hatte ich noch  welche mit meiner Karte. Für mich gibt es keinen Besseren Hersteller,  denn beide Bauen Grafikkarten und beide wollen viel gewinn machen. AMD  ist mir im moment einfach nur Sympatischer, weil die einfach mehr Raus  holen bei weniger Verbrauch, kann sich aber auch alles ändern. Wird man  sehen. Ich bin aber kein anhänger oder Fanboy, dafür hatte ich meine 2  8800GTS zu lange, mit denen ich auch bis zum Ende sehr zufrieden war.


Nochmal die Frage: auch an den Clown da oben der behauptet weils bei ihm geht muss es überall sonst gehen:
Nutzt ihr eine AMD KARTE(!) oder irgendwelche AMD Speziallösungen. Wenn ersteres: hab ich ja gesagt, dass die problemlos funktionieren (außer mit alter Software), daher die Frage: habt ihr viel Erfahrung mit IPGs von AMD im EInsatz ABSEITS des Spielens? Nur dann könnt ihr dazu was sagen.

Wie gesagt: ich benutze auch AMD Karten usw, und die KARTEN Funktionieren mit modernen Spielen problemlos, aber die anderen Dinge oft nicht.


ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit AMD Treibern und  wenn ein paar tausend welche haben, ist das immer noch ein winziger  Prozentsatz.


Wo steht, dass ich was anderes schreibe? Oh mann...
Klar: denn die meisten Leute kaufen sich ja die AMD Spielekarten.
Aber AMD verkauft eben auch andere Produkte, eben mit IGP oder der Fusion Chipsatz. Und wenn man damit neue Märkte erobern möchte, sollte das Zeug wenigstens auch funktionieren, oder nicht????
Und das tuts nunmal häufig nicht, die Liste der Probleme unter XP mit IGP ist lang


ViP94 schrieb:


> Das scheint mir doch sehr realistisch zu sein. Halt genauso wie von 58xx auf 69xx, oder?


Jein. von 58 auf 69 gabs doch eine grobe umschlichtung innerhalb der Architektur, die wird hier nicht stattfinden, sondern die bisherige Konfiguration mehr ausgereizt, außerdem war der Zeitraum von 58 auf 59 eine spur größer und man hatte schon Jahrelang Erfahrung mit der Radeon HD2xxx basierenden Architektur


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich lehne mich ganz entspannt zurück und beobachte das Ganze mal. Mehr kann man sowieso nicht tun.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich ganz entspannt zurück und beobachte das Ganze mal. Mehr kann man sowieso nicht tun.


 Doch, spekulieren, Verschwörungstheorien craften, es als Fake-Abstempeln, in eine epische Fanboy-Schlacht ausarten lassen oder sich ne Tasse Tee holen 

Die Grafikkarte wird 2304-Shader-Einheiten haben und mit 1.125 Mhz  takten und Wikileaks hat 3DRage die Fakten zugespielt und die stimmen ja  doch nicht, aber egal, weil AMD wird Nvidia sowieso fertig machen, weil  Tahiti XT schon 20% Schneller als GK104 ist und auch GK110 da nich  hinkommen wird. Mit Tenerife wird dann AMD Nvidia vollkommen kaputt  machen. 
Naja, ich sehe das entspannt und hol mir ne Tasse Tee.


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Habe momentan vier (!) ATI-Karten im Einsatz (Rage 128 Pro (Win 95), X800XT PE AGP (XP SP3), HD 3850 AGP (XP SP3) und HD 4850 (7 x64)), habe mit keiner einzigen irgendein Treiberproblem. Sämtliche Spiele laufen auf den Systemen, von Monkey Island bis Battlefield 3 null Treiberprobleme. In den letzten beiden Tagen habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, auf dem neuen System ältere Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen; jetzt laufen Perlen wie Metal Gear Solid 2, Max Payne 1+2, Beyond Good & Evil, Rayman 2, etc. absolut ohne Probleme; selbst Bildverbesserungen wie Adaptives Antialiasing sind nutzbar (getestet mit Catalyst 12.1). Daher kann ich deine Probleme nicht nachvollziehen, ausgerechnet das von dir genannte CS verrichtet im Übrigen auf allen Systemen seinen Dienst (sowohl die Variante aus der Half-Life Anthology ohne Steam als auch die Steam-Version; wobei der Rage bei beiden Versionen etwas die Puste ausgeht).


Das etwa CS funktioniert ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass es an Leistung verliert mit jedem neueren Treiber, sollte dir gerade mit der x800 aufgefallen sein. Und wie gesagt die Karten selbst funktionieren meist Problemlos. Dungeon Keeper 2 usw gehen bis heute nicht. Unter XP vielleicht schon, die habe ich aber unter Vista/7 probiert, einmal mit der 6870, einmal mit der gf 460, hat nur auf letzterer funktioniert - eindeutig ein AMD Treiberproblem. Zugegeben sind dies ausnahmen, die kommen aber bei AMD viiiiieell häufiger vor als bei Nvidia - im Zusammenhang mit alten spielen.
Dass auch Nvidia des öfteren Probleme hat (wie etwa die überhitzten Chips nach einem Update des Treibers) ist ja nicht zu leugnen


beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe im Kreise meiner Familie vom Bruder bis zur Oma mehrere Rechner mit AMD-IGP (zumeist 4250) und XP-SP3 eingerichtet, Probleme mit BSODs gab es bislang keine. Selbst bei Blu-Rays wie Avatar gibts kein Geruckel, man kann darauf sogar Spiele wie Portal und Max Payne 2 problemlos und in relativ guter Qualität spielen (auch wenn das nicht die ursprüngliche Aufgabe der Rechner war).



such einfach mal nach 780G, 790GX usw Problemen im Internet und du wirst sehen: deine Erfahrung im Familienbereich schön und gut, aber nicht repräsentativ, denn es widerlegt nicht, dass das Problem existent ist und zwar ganzen PC Reihen


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Locuza schrieb:


> GCN 2.0 kann auch vielleicht viel weniger bedeuten, als man anfangs annimmt.


 Eine bestehende Architektur entscheidend zu überarbeiten dauert ca. 3 Jahre, außerdem kann ich grad auf der Folie den Ausdruck CGN 2.0 nirgends entdecken, die rede ist von "enhanced" was genau gar nix heißt


----------



## michelthemaster (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit ich einen Rechner habe AMD Karten und ich weiß ja wohl wie man die Treiber installieren muss das man keine Probleme hat
> Komisch alle klagen immer von Treiberproblemen... Ein par Posts weiter vorne kann man meinen Beitrag lesen warum...
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Treibern von AMD!


 
Die Frage ist nur, wer jetzt von Nvidia hier wieder (dafür) bezahlt wird 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## schneevernichter (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ schneevernichter
> 
> Das Posting ist ja sehr interessant... Sowas würd ich sein lassen den dafür wirst du noch Punkte bekommen..


 
 Ach ne, manchmal schreibt man halt Blödsinn den man gleich nach dem posten lieber wieder weg haben will. Und da ich nichts besseres beitragen konnte hab ichs halt mit Punkten ersetzt.


----------



## beren2707 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Eine bestehende Architektur entscheidend zu überarbeiten dauert ca. 3 Jahre, außerdem kann ich grad auf der Folie den Ausdruck CGN 2.0 nirgends entdecken, die rede ist von "enhanced" was genau gar nix heißt


Es steht aber "Shader Architecture - Graphics Core Next 2.0" auf der Folie.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

echt wenn der große kepler GK 110 im sommer erscheint und amd im herbst/winter wieder mit der 8 er reihe nachlegt, wird es eng um nvidia.
naja 20 % mehr performance hört sich zwar nicht viel an, aber in der kurzen zeit garnicht mal so schlecht, durch oc holt man mindestens noch mal 20% heraus, 
wären wir schnell bei 40 % angelangt. alter schwede, alles geht mir viel zu schnell. kommt die 7 er reihe raus, schon wird wieder von dem nachfolger geredet.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Wird wohl eher ne HD 7980 oder 85 oder 90.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> echt wenn der große kepler GK 110 im sommer erscheint und amd im herbst/winter wieder mit der 8 er reihe nachlegt, wird es eng um nvidia.
> naja 20 % mehr performance hört sich zwar nicht viel an, aber in der kurzen zeit garnicht mal so schlecht, durch oc holt man mindestens noch mal 20% heraus,
> wären wir schnell bei 40 % angelangt. alter schwede, alles geht mir viel zu schnell. kommt die 7 er reihe raus, schon wird wieder von dem nachfolger geredet.


 *Eis auf deinen Kopf leg*

Ganz ruhig, 40% ist unmöglich


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Locuza schrieb:


> *Eis auf deinen Kopf leg*
> 
> Ganz ruhig, 40% ist unmöglich


 
Ne ist es nicht. Denn wenn die Karten 20% schneller werden, dann noch mal 25% mehr Takt was bei AMD durch aus bei vielen Geht, hat man schon im Schnitt eine Leistung von 40% mehr als jetzt die 7970.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ne ist es nicht. Denn wenn die Karten 20% schneller werden, dann noch mal 25% mehr Takt was bei AMD durch aus bei vielen Geht, hat man schon im Schnitt eine Leistung von 40% mehr als jetzt die 7970.


 Jan, please 

Vergessen wir es mal. 20% steht bisher auf der Theoretischen Rechenleistung. Durch pure Architekturverbesserungen will ich so etwas stark anzweifeln. OC-Argument will ich jetzt auch nicht so stark gewichtet, wie es bei Nvidia aussieht weiß niemand und so würde ich lieber Produkt vs Produkt bewerten und nicht was man maximal da heraus holen könnte.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Locuza 

ich bitte dich nicht immer deine eigene meinung durchsetzen zu wollen. du musst auch mal einsehen, dass andere recht haben. 
du siehst alles immer von deiner seite aus, ist nicht immer richtig. eine sackgasse hört schneller auf, als eine offene straße.
jetzt ist aufeinmal schlimm, dass amd einen höheren stromverbrauch haben soll . du verteidigst immer wieder nvidia.
mir ist egal, wie die grafikkarte heisst, mir kommt es auf die leistung an und das gesamtpaket. 

wenn amd was auf reserve hat, brauchen sie nicht mehr lange um nvidia auszukontern. Nvidia braucht ewigkeiten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Jan, please
> 
> Vergessen wir es mal. 20% steht bisher auf der Theoretischen Rechenleistung. Durch pure Architekturverbesserungen will ich so etwas stark anzweifeln. OC-Argument will ich jetzt auch nicht so stark gewichtet, wie es bei Nvidia aussieht weiß niemand und so würde ich lieber Produkt vs Produkt bewerten und nicht was man maximal da heraus holen könnte.


 
Wenn, dann werden eben 20% mehr Einheiten auf den Chip gepackt, dann wäre er immer noch "nur" ~440mm² groß. Eine "Verbesserung" der Architektur auf GCN 2.0 gibt es sicher nicht so bald. Und dann noch 20% mehr Takt dank verbesserter bzw. gereifter Fertigung - 40% Plus, wie bestellt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich würde eher sagen das ist die HD 7980. Oder sie heißt HD 7990 und das dual GPU Modell heißt dann HD 7990 x2.
Ich denke AMD hat auf jeden Fall noch etwas um Nvidia zu kontern. Auch wenn es nur eine höher getaktete 7970 ist, die das dank besserer Fertigung mit gleicher Spannung schafft.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Das kann gut möglich sein.

Die haben bestimmt noch ein Ass im Ärmel.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Locuza
> 
> ich bitte dich nicht immer deine eigene meinung durchsetzen zu wollen. du musst auch mal einsehen, dass andere recht haben.
> du siehst alles immer von deiner seite aus, ist nicht immer richtig. eine sackgasse hört schneller auf, als eine offene straße.
> ...


1. Ich versuche nicht meine Meinung durchsetzen zu wollen, sondern realistische Annahmen. Solltest du Recht haben, werde ich das einsehen und du wirst eine PN bekommen, wo ich ausführlich beschreiben werde das ich falsch lag. Ich würde auch gerne wissen, wo ich daneben lag?

2. Es ist vollkommen egal, ob AMD einen hohen Stromverbrauch haben wird, solange das Produkt diesen auch effizient umsetzt. Wenn ich aber höre es wird eng für Nvidia wegen 20% und dann noch einmal 20% durch OC, dann frage ich mich ob Nvidias Karten kein OC beherrschen oder ganz sicher am Limit laufen werden? Ich will nur klar machen, dass es unrealistisch ist diese 20% allein durch die Architektur festpinnen zu wollen und davon aus zu gehen, dass das OC-Potential von >15% erhalten bleibt. 
Dies halte ich allerdings für realistisch, wenn AMD auch mit dem Diesize deutlich nach oben geht und dann sind diese erhöhten Werte auch wieder relativ zu einem GK110, wo es leider dann auch wieder weniger eng aussehen wird. 

3. Ich verteidige nicht immer Nvidia. Ich habe auch in anderen Threads klar gesagt, dass es unrealistisch ist, dass GK110 120% schneller sein soll als eine 580 GTX und ein GK110 GTR785  3 mal schneller sein wird. Außerdem ist es auch blödsinnig von einigen gewesen zu meinen AMD wäre voll schwach, weil GK104 auf Tahiti Niveau kommt und es peinlich ist, dass eine Mittelklasse der High-End Regie von AMD gefährlich nahe kommt, obwohl doch beide Performance-Chips sind und daher aus zu gehen war, dass sich beide auf einem ähnlichem Level bewegen. 

4. Mir ist es nicht gänzlich egal, was auf der Verpackung steht, am liebsten hätte ich eine Radeon im Kasten. Ich bin aber kein AMD-Fanboy, deswegen bin ich rational genug mir auch eine Nvidia zu kaufen,falls das Gesamtpaket besser ist. Sind beide gleich gestellt, würde ich sofort mich an eine Radeon kuscheln.


@  			 				*M4xw0lf*

Wir beide wissen das 20% mehr Einheiten nicht 20% mehr Leistung bringen werden. Das Design hat jetzt schon jetzt Probleme mit der Auslastung, also wird es wichtig sein diesen Flaschenhals zu entfernen oder zu verringern. Das wird seine Zeit benötigen und deswegen sehe ich das als unrealistisch für den Herbst an. Diese 20% sind zu klein für etwas größeres, also gehe ich wie immer von einem Mix aus. Kleine Verbesserungen lassen sich realisieren und auch das Taktpotential ausnützen. Ich erwarte keinen allzu größeren Chip, ich erwarte auch nicht das ich aus dieser Karte noch einmal 20% heraus bekommen werden kann, weil AMD davon wohl schon für diese 20% was abzapfen würde.


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Locuza 

immer wieder dein realismus und wir wissen beide. annahmen sind auch nur spekulationen und keine fakten. möchte mit dir auch garnicht diskutieren, du kannst seiten voll schreiben.
neulich kam, das der GK 104 sich zwischen amd 7950 und amd 7970 einreihen wird, was die performance angeht. sie soll vielleicht gtx 670 heissen, weiss man nicht so genau.
der große GK110 wird die amd 7970 knacken, gehe ich mal von aus. wenn aber amd wieder nachlegen kann, weiss ich nicht mehr ob der GK 110 noch ganz oben mitspielen kann.

habe mir eine amd 7950 gegönnt und soviele freude hat mir bis jetzt keine nvidia bereitet:

-super leise
-super kühl
-ocverhalten gigantisch, gpu läuft auf 1200MHZ
-3GB Vram
-bildqualität hammer
-keine treiberprobleme, habe viele ausprobiert
-verbrauch super

diese punkte zu toppen wird sehr von nvidia und auch wenn, bin echt froh so eine karte zu besitzen.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Locuza
> 
> immer wieder dein realismus und wir wissen beide. annahmen sind auch nur spekulationen und keine fakten. möchte mit dir auch garnicht diskutieren, du kannst seiten voll schreiben.
> neulich kam, das der GK 104 sich zwischen amd 7950 und amd 7970 einreihen wird, was die performance angeht. sie soll vielleicht gtx 670 heissen, weiss man nicht so genau.
> ...


Sorry, aber bei einigen Sachen ist es einfach so. Das mit dem "wir wissen doch beide" rühmt daher, weil ich weiß das er weiß, wie es um die Auslastung der bestehenden GPUs geht. 
Ich glaube auch eher daran, dass ein GK104 keinen Tahiti XT durchgehend schlagen kann. Der GK110 ist für mich wegen seiner Größe schwer zu knacken. 
Wenn AMD sich ebenfalls dazu entschließt ein größeres Design an zu fertigen, sehe ich auch da keine weiteren Probleme. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wieso du deine Karte mir als Beispiel nennst. Ich bin von GCN positiv überrascht und finde die Produkte aktuell sehr attraktiv. Nach langer Zeit mal wieder. Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass Nvidia AMD zerreißen wird in irgend einer Hinsicht, sondern nur das ich keine versteckten Hulk-Kräfte bei irgend einen IHV sehe. 

Und klar viele Sachen sind Annahmen, aber es gibt realistischere Annahmen und dann einen Haufen von pessimistischen, optimistischen, traumhaften, unrealistischen usw. 
Aber hey, ich war auch sehr überrascht davon, dass eine PS4 jetzt wahrscheinlich von AMD die HSA eingebaut bekommt.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Da schon wieder: bei DIR funktionierts, bei hunderten Kombinationen aber nicht. Verstehst du das nicht? Oder bist du tatsächlich so engstirnig?
> 
> Ob das Windows jetzt neu aufgesetzt ist oder schon ein Treiber drauf ist ändret an diversen Problemen nichts: Wenn eine Funktion nicht vorhanden ist, ist sie nicht vorhanden.
> Wenn du ein völlig neu auftesetztes WIndows mit dem aktuellen Treiber und dem 780G Chipsatz betreibst, wirst du BSODs en masse haben.
> ...



Ich habe da eine Frage an Dich: Zerreist Du Intel auch wegen deren IGPs und oder Nvidias Chipsätze? Ich weiss es wirklich nicht, deshalb frage ich Dich ja mit vollem Ernst.

Ich will mir nicht anmaßen deine Kompetenz in Sachen IT in fragezustellen, aber 10 Jahre sind weder viel noch wenig, es kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Aber Du solltest wissen, das es unzählige Hürden und Probleme gibt. Die IGPs sind eine austerbender Zweig, die fusionierung beider Produkte (CPU und GPU) wird immer weiter forciert und das geht nicht immer ganz reibungslos, deshalb sollte man auch immer etwas nachsichtig sein. Wenn bei jemanden die Treiber funtionieren ist das doch gut, auch wenn bei 99% der User die 3D Blurays mit hilfe einer AMD IGP auf den Bildschirm zaubern zu lassen damit Probleme haben. Wenn ich nur Spiele dann ist es mir egal, denn meine Anforderungen und meine Bedingungen, Hans und Wurst interessiert es micht nicht. Du kennst 5 Leute die damnit Probleme haben, ich kenne 3 Leute die damit keine Probleme haben und ich kenne nur die drei, also bin ich bei 100%, aber trotzdem kann es sein das Du das Gegenteil kennst und das akzeptiere ich. 

Und nur für Dich: Deine Erfahrungen, Deine Art mit sachen umzugehen. Versuche doch bitte nicht die Leute von AMD/ATI zu missionieren, AMD ist keine Krankheit oder Sekte. Ich fahre im Moment besser mit Intel und Nvidia, aber trotzdem find ich AMD toll. Ich nehme das was mir gerade passt und akzeptiere auch gewisse Einschränkungen, denn es meine Entscheidung.

@ all Treiberfanatiker (mich eingeschlossen)
Es ist nur eine Folie, ein Gerücht und mehr nicht, nennt es auch Vision oder Freimaurerwissen. Und es steht nichts über Treiber, oder ich habe es wieder gezielt überlesen. 

Genug OT von mir, aber es musste raus


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Es steht aber "Shader Architecture - Graphics Core Next 2.0" auf der Folie.


Sorry, hab ich überlesen. FAIL.
Naja heißt dennoch nix, weil es trotzdem ca 3 oder mehr Jahre dauert, entscheidend was zu ändern


Locuza schrieb:


> Jan, please
> 
> Vergessen wir es mal. 20% steht bisher auf der Theoretischen  Rechenleistung. Durch pure Architekturverbesserungen will ich so etwas  stark anzweifeln. OC-Argument will ich jetzt auch nicht so stark  gewichtet, wie es bei Nvidia aussieht weiß niemand und so würde ich  lieber Produkt vs Produkt bewerten und nicht was man maximal da heraus  holen könnte.


Aber er hat nicht unrecht: 40% THEORETISCHE Leistung sind locker drin bei <300 Watt.
Man darf aber auch erwähnen, dass Nvidia auch theoretisch 80% zulegen  kann im Vergleich zur 580er: 70% mehr Transistoren locker drin sind bei  einem vollen Prozessschritt. Die Kepler Architektur ist ja nun außerdem  eine überarbeitete Fermi Architektur - welche 2009 abgeschlossen wurde  vom Design her. Die oben erwähnten 3 Jahre für große Verbesserungen sind  also möglich. also kann die 680/690 oder wie auch immer sie heißen mag,  schon auf jeden Fall auch 60-80% zulegen, das ist mal eben möglich.  Aber wir sprechen von der THEORETISCHEN Leistung.


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Frage an Dich: Zerreist Du Intel auch wegen deren IGPs und oder Nvidias Chipsätze? Ich weiss es wirklich nicht, deshalb frage ich Dich ja mit vollem Ernst.


Kann ich dir beantworten: ja. Intels IGPs sind für mich GENAU FÜR DEN ANDREN BEREICH inakzeptabel: Games. 
Ich kaufe AMD IGPs, dass die Alles was ein Desktop so können muss, können UND ab und an ein Spielchen in Lowgrafik.
Intel IGPs habe ich nur gekauft, wenn ich eine bessere Schreibmaschine haben wollte 
INZWISCHEN ist es so: Intels IGPs sind LEISTUNGSTECHNISCH nicht mehr zu verachten. Die TREIBER sind in vielerlei Hinsicht BESSER als die von AMD und in anderen Punkten auch SCHLECHTER:
So funktioniert der Windowsbetrieb (2D, Flash etc Beschleunigung) auf der Intel HD BESSER als auf der des 780G. Jedoch ist sie unter SPIELEN nicht immer schneller.
Ich seh das also immer von beiden Seiten. Was man aber sagen muss: ich hatte bei Intel IGPs noch nie das Problem, das etwas was auf der Verpackung funktionieren sollte (AMD posaunt auf der HP über die Llano Prozessoren groß aus, dass sie BluRay 3D Support haben - und das FUNKTIONIERT (noch??) nicht. 
Das ist mir bei Intel noch nie passiert, da stehts wenigstens gleich nicht dabei, wenn sowas sein sollte. Ich störe mich eigentlich hauptsächlich daran bei AMD schon mehrfach ein nicht funktionierendes Produkt erworben zu haben.




CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Ich will mir nicht anmaßen deine Kompetenz in Sachen IT in fragezustellen, aber 10 Jahre sind weder viel noch wenig, es kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Aber Du solltest wissen, das es unzählige Hürden und Probleme gibt. Die IGPs sind eine austerbender Zweig, die fusionierung beider Produkte (CPU und GPU) wird immer weiter forciert und das geht nicht immer ganz reibungslos, deshalb sollte man auch immer etwas nachsichtig sein. Wenn bei jemanden die Treiber funtionieren ist das doch gut, auch wenn bei 99% der User die 3D Blurays mit hilfe einer AMD IGP auf den Bildschirm zaubern zu lassen damit Probleme haben. Wenn ich nur Spiele dann ist es mir egal, denn meine Anforderungen und meine Bedingungen, Hans und Wurst interessiert es micht nicht. Du kennst 5 Leute die damnit Probleme haben, ich kenne 3 Leute die damit keine Probleme haben und ich kenne nur die drei, also bin ich bei 100%, aber trotzdem kann es sein das Du das Gegenteil kennst und das akzeptiere ich.


 Ich habe mehrere tausend Systeme gebaut, installiert und gewartet. Ich kenne die spezifischen Baureihenprobleme bestens und der Kontakt direkt zum Hersteller war als ich noch direkt bei einem großen PC Hersteller gearbeitet habe, ausgezeichnet. Ich bin nicht mal eben 10 Jahre am PC Hefte Lesen, sondern behebe seit 10 Jahren allerhand Probleme bei Soft und Hardware. Das heißt natürlich immer noch nichts.
Aber ich spreche eben nicht von einer Hardwarebasis von meinem Privatpc und 3 Freunden bei denen alles super funktioniert - ist ja klar man spielt dieselben Spiele oder hat dieselbe HW/SW.
Nein ich rede davon, dass ich seit dem Pentium 3/4 Athlon etc PCs baue/warte, nebenbei habe ich Informatik studiert (und anderen Nonsens) und habe auch im Bereich hinter Hardware/Softwareengineering einiges an Wissen gesammelt. Ändert nur nix daran: bei all meinem Wissen habe ich nicht genug davon, einen Treiber selbst anzupassen. Und auch nicht die Zeit. 
Das Problem ist ein von AMD vernommenes, aber Todgeschwiegenes (wild diskutierte Threads im AMD Forum wurden manchmal über Nacht gelöscht, lediglich einige Private HPs sprechen noch von der "780G Causa"
AMD 780G Causa - Grafik Probleme mit Windows XP System


CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Und nur für Dich: Deine Erfahrungen, Deine Art mit sachen umzugehen. Versuche doch bitte nicht die Leute von AMD/ATI zu missionieren, AMD ist keine Krankheit oder Sekte. Ich fahre im Moment besser mit Intel und Nvidia, aber trotzdem find ich AMD toll. Ich nehme das was mir gerade passt und akzeptiere auch gewisse Einschränkungen, denn es meine Entscheidung.


Ich benutze privat auch nach wie vor AMD, denn um meine kleinen eigenen Problemchen da und dort mit der Karte, kann ich mich selber kümmern. Schmerzend sind die Probleme erst dann, wenn sich mehrere tausend Kunden einen HTPC zusammenstellen lassen, der dann nicht funktioniert: das kostet der Firma dann eben mal ein größeres Sümmchen, zumal die Lösung 2x war: eine HTPC Karte gratis nachrüsten müssen, die Treiberprobleme konnten nicht behoben werden. AMD wurde natürlich direkt kontaktiert, witzigerweise war aber AMD wenig bemüht den Fehler zu beheben, stattdessen hat man sich bei Gigabyte (die Boards waren von Gigabyte) bemüht eine Lösung zu finden - obwohl das nicht deren Aufgabe war. Verschiedene Boardrevisions etc später bestand der Fehler immer noch, es tritt unter Vista/W7 nicht auf, folglich lags am Treiber.
Wir hatten nie dermaßen große Probleme mit Intelsystemen, das liegt aber daran, dass Intel seine Systeme dank des etwas größeren Budgets weitaus mehr testet und man wenn man bei Intel einen großeinkauf macht Intel CPU und (gut getestete) Intel Boards kauft, bei AMD hat man die CPU von AMD und ein Board eines Drittherstellers, bei dessen Tests AMD nicht dabei ist.
So auch ein anderes interessantes Problem: einige gekaufte Boards unterstützten die Grafikeinheit von Llano APUs nicht. Lustig, wenn man ein System aus Board, CPU, Ram hat, denkt mehr braucht man nicht und dann kommt nur schwarzer Bildschirm: das Bios war noch nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge, man brauchte zum Instandesetzen der Hardware wieder eigene Grafikkarten (PCI, nicht PCIe...). Das ist ein ziemlicher Fail der Qualitätssicherung. Aber halt ein Drittherstellerproblem, eines das es bei Intel genau so gibt - außer man kauft Intel/Intel



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Genug OT von mir, aber es musste raus


Passt doch  ist ja auch ein Diskussionsforum


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Die Folie ist zu 99% fake, ich weiss nicht ob es jemand aufgefallen ist, aber die Folie hat so viele Rechtschreibfehler. Also wenn es AMD Confidential ist, dann wird das bestimmt von den Ingenueren bei AMD der Führungsriege AMDs präsentiert, diese Rechtschreibfehler und Lite-Informationen (falls nicht weitere Folien existieren) darf sich keiner erlauben. Falls ja, macht er dies nur einmal und darf sicht MS PPT nicht näher als 3. Schritte nähern 
TBD?= to be developed?

Ich hoffe das der Trend den "beide" (nvidia steht noch in den Sternen) den Trend weiter, in Richtung effiziente Architekturen, verfolgen. AMD ist ja nicht grade in Zeitbedrängnis und selbst wenn Nvidia schneller sein sollte wird es nicht die Welt sein. Welches Game überfordert den eine HD 7970/7950 in Full HD, ausser extreme AA oder Downsampling? Selbst GTX 580 dreht munter Däumchen. Egal ob Kepler oder Tenerife, kommt bald keine neue Konsolengeneration können sie auch 800% schneller sein, die aktuellen Konsolen bremsen den Verlauf und wir werden mit AA und höher Aufgelösten Texturen vertröstet. Der Wow-Effekt war bei DirectX9 größer, jedenfalls bei mir. Leistung haben sie alle satt, aber die Spiele könnte so viel besser aussehen! Ich will ein Spiel starten und meine Grafikkarte ohne extremes AA und initweaks ins schwitzen zu bekommen, nicht tweaken und tunen um es etwas besser (ganz spitz formuliert) als auf meiner PS3 aussehen zu lassen. AMD sollte den Kurs aber dennoch weiterverfolgen und sich etwas zeit lassen und wieder ein rundes Produkt auf den Markt werfen. 

Teneriffa : Hotel 5*, Essen perfekt, Frau sieht umwerfend aus, Kinder sind bei den Großeltern aber ich muss arbeiten in Chemnitzt und sehe alles durch die Webcam.... So geht es mir grade bei den PC Games dank der alten Konsolen.





Rollora schrieb:


> Kann ich dir beantworten: ja. Intels IGPs sind für mich GENAU FÜR DEN ANDREN BEREICH inakzeptabel: Games.
> Ich kaufe AMD IGPs, dass die Alles was ein Desktop so können muss, können UND ab und an ein Spielchen in Lowgrafik.
> Intel IGPs habe ich nur gekauft, wenn ich eine bessere Schreibmaschine haben wollte
> INZWISCHEN ist es so: Intels IGPs sind LEISTUNGSTECHNISCH nicht mehr zu verachten. Die TREIBER sind in vielerlei Hinsicht BESSER als die von AMD und in anderen Punkten auch SCHLECHTER:
> ...




Hey erstmal danke ich Dir für deine ausführliche Anwort 
Von der 2D Beschlungungsproblematik seitens AMD hatte ich mal gelesen gehabt, aber habe das Thema wegen Desinteresse leider nicht weiter verefolgt gehabt. Das mit der Wiedergabe von 3D Blurays halte ich, wenn man es denn haben möchte, für wirklich ärgerlich und sollte nicht sein

Ich habe leider mein Hobby leider nicht zu Beruf machen können und wurde leider (meine ich ernst) Wirtschaftsingenuer, aber IT bleiben meine Lieblingsaffäre. Ich für meinen Teil antworte immer jedem der fragt was gut oder schlecht ist immer das gleiche: Kommt drauf an was Du machen willst. Und wenn mich jemand fragte: Soll ich einen HTPC bauen?
So sagte ich damals immer ja, aber jetzt nicht mehr, eine Dreambox ist besser. 
Wie Du auch sagtest gibt es keine Universalprodukt, es gibt immer etwas was der Anforderung besser zurechtgeschnitten ist. 
Ich kann Dir eines zu Frimen wie AMD sagen:
1000 Kunden sind für die Peanuts, sofern es nicht Großkunden sind. Der Schaden, denn sie bei Verlust besagter Kunden erhalten ist geringer als der Aufwand den sie betreiben müssten und diese zufriedenzustellen. Ja der Aftersales Markt ist bei vielen in der Branche ist verbesserungswürdig, aber sie denken nach dem Motto fire and forget, verkauft ist verkauft
Und teils LEERE Versprechungen sind besser als garkeine, bestes Beispiel ist nvidias viral Marketing. 
Es ärgert immer nur einen Dich und mich


----------



## Swissjustme (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

TBD = to be determined

hat AMD auch hier schon verwendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: AMD-Folien sind dafür bekannt fehlerbehaftet zu sein. Es wäre daher umso merkwürdiger, wenn eine AMD-Folie ohne Fehler daherkäme.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Danke für die Info, falls AMD das so mit der Rechtschreibung nimmt (Groß- und Kleinschreibung) kann es doch wahr sein, dann hätte ich mich 99% geirrt


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Nehmen wir mal an, dass die Folie KEIN Fake ist, dann kann die Folie schonmal definitiv NICHT für eine HD7XXX (HD7980 oder whatever ich gelesen habe o_O) da Teneriffa nicht in die Southern Islands Gruppe passt - und selbst AMD codenamed geographisch korrekt.

Immer noch angenommen, es ist kein Fake dann muss es sich um eine HD8000 handeln, da Tenerife eher unter die Sea Islands fällt - bekanntermaßen der Codename der HD8-Reihe.
Fraglich ist dann aber, wie die anderen GPUs im Codenamen heißen, viele Inseln sind ja nicht im Umkreis 

Angenommen es ist ein Fake, befinden sich immerhin KEINE Rechtschreibfehler drin, ich hab die Folie 3 Mal gelesen. Aber naja, jemand der "leer" mit h schreibt, findet da vielleicht welche  sorry (das mit dem groß-klein macht man bei Präsentationen gerne mal, deswegen zählt das an sich auch nicht)

HD8000 release noch dieses Jahr? Würde ich für einen schwachen Schritt von AMD halten. Ich denke, dass auch NVIDIA noch einiges in petto hat - falls nicht - wäre es wohl schlau, die HD8000 recht bald rauszubringen, somit brächte man NVIDIA in einen Preiskampf und in eine schlechte Situation, da AMD konkurrenzlos wäre. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die HD89XX viel mehr als ~20% Mehrleistung als die HD79XX mit sich bringt, immerhin ist schonmal kein Shrink in der Architektur vorhanden, sie wird lediglich verbessert - da kommt nicht so~ viel Mehrleistung bei raus. Es passiert alles immer schön in kleineren Schritten.
Abwarten ist gefragt, bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt und hoffe, dass ich nicht zu früh dazu "gewzungen" werde, meine HD6950 rauszuschmeißen, sie werkelt erst seit 8 Monaten


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (4. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass die Folie KEIN Fake ist, dann kann die Folie schonmal definitiv NICHT für eine HD7XXX (HD7980 oder whatever ich gelesen habe o_O) da Teneriffa nicht in die Southern Islands Gruppe passt - und selbst AMD codenamed geographisch korrekt.
> 
> Immer noch angenommen, es ist kein Fake dann muss es sich um eine HD8000 handeln, da Tenerife eher unter die Sea Islands fällt - bekanntermaßen der Codename der HD8-Reihe.
> Fraglich ist dann aber, wie die anderen GPUs im Codenamen heißen, viele Inseln sind ja nicht im Umkreis
> ...


 
Gut argumentiert muss ich sagen. Mit dem "lehr" touche 
Mir wäre es neu, dass man in einer Präsentation alles groß schreibt. Entweder mit der korrekten Schreibweise oder man schreibt alles mit Großbuchstaben. Wie es jetzt genau im Englischen ist, ist mir leider nicht wirklich 100% bekannt, aber in der Schule und Uni wurde es mir anders beigebracht. Ich frische mein Wissen mal bei einem VH-Kurs auf 

By the way....ups falsch geschrieben... By The Way 
Von neim Iphone aus zu schreiben ist schon schwer, vor allem wenn der Vorbesitzer die automaitsche Rechtschreibkorrektur misshandelt hat. Und auf 3,5 Zoll, trotz Retina, ist das Tippen wirklich schwer. Brauch ein neues 

PS: Etwas gerne machen ist nicht immer gleich richtig. Ich trauer der alten Rechtschreibung wirklich nach 
"...de Kevin meint dis vom dem Jenny ihre Ur foll die Schrotdfälschunk is..." <--Das war auf dem iPhone noch drauf.


----------



## Rollora (5. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir eines zu Frimen wie AMD sagen:
> 1000 Kunden sind für die Peanuts, sofern es nicht Großkunden sind. Der Schaden, denn sie bei Verlust besagter Kunden erhalten ist geringer als der Aufwand den sie betreiben müssten und diese zufriedenzustellen. Ja der Aftersales Markt ist bei vielen in der Branche ist verbesserungswürdig, aber sie denken nach dem Motto fire and forget, verkauft ist verkauft
> Und teils LEERE Versprechungen sind besser als garkeine, bestes Beispiel ist nvidias viral Marketing.
> Es ärgert immer nur einen Dich und mich


Da hast du wohl recht.
Enttäuschend ists aber schon, wenn die Firmen die AMD Produkte vertreiben sich mehr um den Treibersupport kümmern als AMD selbst. Oder auch Intel, die das recht fleißig machen, obwohl deren Treiberteams eindeutig schlechter besetzt sind (quantitativ).
Nun es ärgert letzten endes nicht nur mich: Viele Leute geben ja immer Intel die Schuld, dass AMD nicht mehr Marktanteil hat (Stichwort Bestechung), aber genau mit diesem Verhalten in den letzten Jahren hat AMD es unmöglich gemacht, es als "zuverlässige" Firma zu sehen - aus sicht von OEMs. Und das ist genau einer der Gründe, warum AMD noch lange, auch wenn sie den ÜBERProzessor hätten, nicht mehr als 20% Marktanteil haben würden. Weils ie ganz einfach zu Blöd sind.
Wenn man wie in den oben geschilderten Fällen nicht auf OEMs eingeht, dann hat mans nicht anders verdient, als dass sich jener OEM für einen Hersteller entscheidet, der eben sehr wohl zuverlässig ist. Sie ärgern also zwar scheinbar nur mich, oder einen anderen PC Designer, nur überlegt sich der eben beim nächsten mal 10x ob er eine AMD IGP (oder was weiß ich) in einer PC Serie die sich mehrere Tausend mal verkauft, verbaut.


----------



## Fuzi0n (5. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das ist die HD 7980. Oder sie heißt HD 7990 und das dual GPU Modell heißt dann HD 7990 x2.
> Ich denke AMD hat auf jeden Fall noch etwas um Nvidia zu kontern. Auch wenn es nur eine höher getaktete 7970 ist, die das dank besserer Fertigung mit gleicher Spannung schafft.


 Kann sein, aber ich glaube eher, dass es sich bei "Tenerife XT" um die HD8970 handelt, da Teneriffa (englisch: Tenerife) eine Insel der Kanaren (englisch: Canary Islands) ist. 
Die HD8000er (codename: Canary Islands) sollen Ende des Jahres vorgestellt werden, Gerüchten zufolge etwas später als der high end Kepler (GK110).


----------



## Swissjustme (5. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Wie man auf CB sehen kann ist die HD 7950 nur gerade ~8% schneller als die HD 7870! 
Das spricht nun dafür, dass die HD 7900 schneller durch Tenerife ersetzt werden könnte als erwartet.


----------



## Anchorage (5. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Ich versteh garnicht wieso alle Leute was gegen AMD Radeon Treiber haben alls ich mein ATi grakka benutzt habe hatte ich nie Problem und jetzt wo ich Nvidia habbe schmiert mir die ganze Zeit der Treiber ab. Da soll mir mal einer sagen Nvidias treiber sollen gut sein.


----------



## XXTREME (6. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Mit den Treibern ist doch nichts weiter als ne Glaubensfrage . Beide können super funktionieren aber auch mal super rumzicken .


----------



## Swissjustme (7. März 2012)

*AW: AMD präsentiert Tenerife. Die neue Radeon HD 8900?*

Zu früh gefreut:
Laut dem Product Manager Evan Groenke handelt es sich bei der Folie um einen (gutgemachten) Fake
Gerchte um AMD Tenerife-GPU stellen eine Falschmeldung dar - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------

